# أريد أسماء عناوين و أرقام هواتف وفاكسات الشركات الطبية في السعودية



## ymmb (14 أغسطس 2008)

أريد من إخواني الأعزاء أن يدلوني على مواقع على الإنترنت أجد فيها عناوين و أرقام هواتف وفاكسات الشركات الطبية التي في السعودية - كفهرس للهواتف و الفكسات لها - ليتسنى لي مراسلتها فأنا مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية ، أو يكتبوا لي أسماء عناوين و أرقام هواتف وفاكسات الشركات الطبية إن كانوا يعرفوا شيئا منها .


----------



## احساس القلم (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
زميلي العزيز هناك شركات بالسعودية بمنطقة الرياض بحي المربع شارع الضباب وأكبرها وأفضلها شركة القصيبي و سوماتكو ودار نادين والحمدان
وهناك شركة الجيل التابعة للعجو بشارع الجامعة المتفرع الى الوشم 
مع العلم أن شركة سوماتكو التابعة للشركة السعودية للتجارة لها عدة أفرع بالمملكة
للتواصل والاستفادة الرجاء مراسلتي 
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ymmb (18 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا*

السلام عليكم أخي - احساس القلم - :
أشكرك على هذه المبادرة منك في مساعدتي ، و أتمنى مراسلتك و التواصل معك ، لكن المشكلة هي أن إدارة الموقع لا تسمح بوضع أي إيميل أو رقم هاتف عليه - فقد حاولت ذلك من قبل - . و سأعيد المحاولة ثانية آملا من المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الطبية الأستاذ : م.الدمشقي, شكرى محمد نورى ألا يمسحا إيميلي من هذه المشاركة ، 
و هذ هو إيميلي :
y 4 m 4 m 4 b 4 @ hotmail . com
وشكرا


----------



## احساس القلم (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تم تخزين *****ك اذا بدك اي اشي راسلني


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## ymmb (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ستوفر علي الكثير من الجهد*

أخي "إحساس القلم" :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا من سكان منطقة المدينة المنورة ، و الرياض هي بعيدة عنا بمسافة طويلة ، و لذلك أتمنى لو أرسلت لي أرقام فاكسات وهواتف هذه الشركات الموجودة في الرياض على إيميلي - لو كانت موجودة عندك - ، فمراسلتهم أولا عبر الفاكس قبل المجيئ مباشرة إلى الرياض سيوفر علي الكثير من عناء الجهد
وشكرا


----------



## احساس القلم (19 أغسطس 2008)

أخي اذا كنت ترى رسالتي تحدث معي


----------



## احساس القلم (19 أغسطس 2008)

هناك فرع لشركة سوماتكو بالمدينة المنورة بس كيف أعطيك الأرقام؟


----------



## احساس القلم (19 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز هذا اي م ي ل ي وأتمنى من المشرف عدم حذفه للأهمية freej_a ي ا ه و والهتميل تواصل معي
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ymmb (20 أغسطس 2008)

*قد أرسلت لك إيميل*

أخي احساس القلم 
شكرا لكم ....
قد أرسلت لك إيميل على إيميلك الذي كان مكتوبا في مشاركتك السابقة ، أتمنى أن يصلك ، رد علي بإيميل آخر منك .
الإيميلان اللذان أرسلت لك عليهما هما :
freej_a @ hotmail . com
freej_a @ yahoo . com
لا أدري إن كنت قد كتبتهما بشكل صحيح أم أنني أخطأت في كتابتهما!
أما بالنسبة لإضافتك لي على المنتدى كصديق ، فقد قبلت الإضافة ، لكنني لا أعرف كيف نتحدث مع بعض عن طريق المنتدى فأنا عضو جديد فيه ، لو ممكن تشرح لي الطريقة .


أكرر شكري لك ثانية​


----------



## اليافعي (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لجميع الأعضاء 
حتى أنا أريد هواتف وفاكسات الشركات ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*****ي : mohmmed_1404************* 
وشكررررررررررا


----------



## احساس القلم (24 أغسطس 2008)

أخ اليافعي تراسل معي على ا ي م ي ل ي المكتوب أعلاه بالرسالة السابقة
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اليافعي (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا يأحساس القلم على تواصلك معي 
لذا أرجوا منك أرسال *****لك للتواصل معك 
وشكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## bu3mmar (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو الأخوة عندهم عناوين شركات بيع مواد و اجهزة اسنان في الامارات ياريت يخبروني


----------



## اليافعي (26 أغسطس 2008)

*عنوان شركة بالأمارات العربية المتحدة لبيع أجهزة الأسنان ومستلزماتها*

يأبو عصام 
شركة الخدمات الطبية والصيدلانية ( بشير شكيب وشركاه المحدودة ) 
الأمارات العربية المتحدة 
عمارة شارع البنوك _ شارع خالد بن الوليد _ قرب مركز البرجمان 
ص . ب : 49659 
دبي _ هاتف : 0097143513711 فاكس : 0097143513722
البريد الألكتروني : [email protected]

هذا الشركة لبيع مستلزمات الأسنان وأجهزة أسنان وأدوية علاجية 
وهي من الشركات الكبرى في دول الخليج 
لديها فروع في المملكة العربية السعودية والبحرين وقطر وسلطنة عمان
وشكرا 
أخوك / المهندس الطبي : محمد أحمد الحنش اليافعي


----------



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

دليل الشركات السعودية 

http://www.9n9n.com/cat18s1.html


----------



## bu3mmar (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير استاذ اليافعي
رح اشوف فرعه في اللبحرين
بس يا ريت لو كان عندك عناوين لشركات غير للتسعير

تسسسلللللم


----------

